# Shad



## Busted (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi everyone I've been fishing the river around Aurora/Laughery Creek area for a few years. I used to net gizzard shad for bait and usually had good results. This year I am only netting the thread-fin shad. Has anyone else noticed this? I look for them popping the surface and on the fish finder. They don't seem to be schooled up and the number of shad has diminished. Is there something going on with the gizzard? All help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

those are yearly Gizzard shad, the Ohio doesn't have any thread fins, at least along Ohio Indiana area, they need deep water and as far as I know the closest population is in SW Indiana at Turtle Creek Lake. Shad go through good years and bad years when it comes to the spawn and I believe we are in a better year as opposed to a bad year. LOL Keep throwing the key is find the bigger ones, right now they generally are in deeper water, Good luck....


----------



## Busted (Sep 5, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> those are yearly Gizzard shad, the Ohio doesn't have any thread fins, at least along Ohio Indiana area, they need deep water and as far as I know the closest population is in SW Indiana at Turtle Creek Lake. Shad go through good years and bad years when it comes to the spawn and I believe we are in a better year as opposed to a bad year. LOL Keep throwing the key is find the bigger ones, right now they generally are in deeper water, Good luck....


Thanks for responding.The shad Im seeing have a black dot just behind the head on there side. The gizzard shad Ive netted don't have that. Are they still the same?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup. Same.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Its possible that you are netting asian carp.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> those are yearly Gizzard shad, the Ohio doesn't have any thread fins, at least along Ohio Indiana area, they need deep water and as far as I know the closest population is in SW Indiana at Turtle Creek Lake. Shad go through good years and bad years when it comes to the spawn and I believe we are in a better year as opposed to a bad year. LOL Keep throwing the key is find the bigger ones, right now they generally are in deeper water, Good luck....


Quick question, do young shad resemble the young silver carp at all? I ask because we fished at the greenup dam on wednesday evening and what I thought was shad was jumping around the lower walkway until dark. Because we could see no fish actively feeding on them another guy said he thought they were young silver carp. I didn't think to take any pictures. If anyone can shed a little light on this it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Ajax said:


> Its possible that you are netting asian carp.


I guess I was still typing when you posted. Thank you that helps me.


----------



## Busted (Sep 5, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Its possible that you are netting asian carp.
> 
> Its definitely the shad. Thanks for posting the pic, I will keep my eye out for the silver carp. If I see any I will share.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that there are threadfins in the Ohio. They don't get very big, don't stink, and don't have the black spot. Mark, let me know if there is something I'm missing because they usually show up the same time the small skipjacks start coming around,,,,,


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

hmm, you may be right, according to the USGS survey pages.. Native range is the lower half of Ohio river through Ohio's border.http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/factsheet.aspx?SpeciesID=493

I also saw they were established in the Kanawa river so yes they are probably in that at area. as you can see from the pics, they look close to Gizzards and at a glance you cant tell them apart, except they only get to be about 3" long Good info...


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are threadfins in the Ohio. They don't get very big, don't stink, and don't have the black spot. Mark, let me know if there is something I'm missing because they usually show up the same time the small skipjacks start coming around,,,,,


Hey Dave good to see you're still at it. We miss you and guys are still asking about you. Malik always asks about you, we're hoping to see you soon buddy. The fishery is doing great!! I saw sluggo catch a 43# blue cat this year and shannon a 13# true striper and my nephew a 6-7# smallie and multiple 16# hybrids. Take care


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> Hey Dave good to see you're still at it. We miss you and guys are still asking about you. Malik always asks about you, we're hoping to see you soon buddy. The fishery is doing great!! I saw sluggo catch a 43# blue cat this year and shannon a 13# true striper and my nephew a 6-7# smallie and multiple 16# hybrids. Take care


 Well, I'll be back at it next week. Malik messaged me and I told him I was ok and moved, bless his heart. He said you and Jim was showing him the ropes so he 's in good hands. Glad to hear you guys are getting her done. Tell everyone I said hi.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I guess they do have a spot on them. Been away for so long. He--------------------I




























re some pics. Top,Threadfin,next Gizzard Shad, 3 Skipjack, and the very last one is the number 1 bait for Hybrids, the most of the time, elusive, wonder bait,,, The Mooneye. Toss one out and count the seconds it takes to get slammed under a Launcher.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> Quick question, do young shad resemble the young silver carp at all? I ask because we fished at the greenup dam on wednesday evening and what I thought was shad was jumping around the lower walkway until dark. Because we could see no fish actively feeding on them another guy said he thought they were young silver carp. I didn't think to take any pictures. If anyone can shed a little light on this it will be greatly appreciated.


 Sure it wasn't Skipjacks??


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Sure it wasn't Skipjacks??


Yes Malik netted some for us to look at. I am just not certain as to whether the spot was there or not. I'd never seen that before, if it happens again I'll get a picture.


----------

